# Funny cat pics 2



## Jazzey

Flower Power - Funny Cat Pictures
Homework Is Finished - Funny Cat Pictures
Found A Bed - Funny Cat Pictures


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

You saved the best for last


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/ilikesuducky128391483457031250.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...-pictures-never-trust-a-feline-technician.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/funny-pictures-gimme-food-cat.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

:lol:  Love the last one.  My cat will steal off my plate if I don't pay attention :blush:  but she is so cute and gentle about it :blush:



Here's another good one :teehee:

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-angry-cat-snow.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

I'm still trying to figure out how they got the cat to go out in snow?


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

hello+kitty+cat+outfit.jpg (image)

Hello Kitty


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

That has got to be the epitome of cruel!  (I love it!)


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://www.ctri.co.uk/images/cat16.jpg
Very Good Friends - Funny Cat Pictures
Sleeping On A Dog - Funny Cat Pictures


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

The first one is priceless


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Well you know, he is a leader in his own right!


----------



## Sparrow

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x10/applepie_alamode/funny-bird-check.jpg

:budgie:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/funny-pictures-cats-at-dmv.jpg

http://content.imagesocket.com/images/caturday0b0.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2181/2314066466_618f84cae9.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

:teehee:

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o268/natalijah/CAT.jpg


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-pictures-cat-sends-minion-for-cheeseburger.jpg

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i170/ravyrose/funny-pictures-cat-plays-well-with-.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/funny-pictures-spyware-cat-computer-monitor.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

:funny: - I love the one about playing well with 'others'!


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://www.wiltonlibrary.org/ya/blog/boo-did-i-skeerd-u.jpg


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/funny-pictures-cat-has-obvious-hat.jpg

http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/5/17/ihaveabounty128555404987787586.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://www.funnycatpix.com/_pics/Kiss_Me.htm
http://www.funnycatpix.com/_pics/Nice_Top_Hat.htm

The last one I think is going to Walmart? 

I Love This Thread So Much -  ROFLCAT - Funny Cat Pictures  (get it?)


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2066/2211430819_159e91563b.jpg?v=0

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn10/Sonofifrit/Cats/funny-pictures-scared-cat-bed-couch.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/funny-pictures-scared-cat-asks-to-sleep-with-you.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/funny-pictures-cat-scared-on-stool.jpg


http://www.catnkitten.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/cat-playing-hide-seek.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/10/128340848202187500teaplznosh.jpg


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3276/2572343524_7e68f7ff2f.jpg?v=0

http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/4/12/happycatsheers128525227482973750.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://www.glasbergen.com/images/cat_cartoon.gif


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://www.inspirationline.com/images/monkey-cat.jpg


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

...my heart just melted...


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

YouTube - The Smelly Cat Song

fftopic:  It is not a photo, forgive me :blush:

:teehee:


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://ihasahotdog.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-dog-pictures-new-black-cat-rug.jpg

the cat Puppy Dog Pictures - I Has A Hotdog!

Funny Cat Images, Graphics, Comments and Pictures - Myspace, Friendster, & Hi5

...the theme wasn't necessarily planned


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/funny-pictures-cat-dropped-his-cookie-in-a-glass-of-milk.jpg

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd88/spunkylovemuff/Cats/funny-pictures-grey-cat-milk-face.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/funny-pictures-the-tooth-fairy-leaves-kittens-now.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/funny-pictures-cat-did-not-sample-your-lasagna-and-you-have-no-proof.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-pictures-cat-tries-to-understand-rodent-vending-machine.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/funny-pictures-looks-like-a-dork.jpg

:teehee:  I couldn't resist this one :teehee:


----------



## Mari

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Oh dear. :blank::nah:rotest::smack:


----------



## NicNak

http://www.katurday.com/wp-content/uploads/katurdaycom_supercat.jpg

http://www.oddanimals.com/images/oddanimals067.jpg

http://start-earning.info/images/SuperCat.jpg

http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o277/harmwilliams/canada-cats-1.jpg

This wouldn't work in the Anti-Canadian post :teehee:  Since we all love them 

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/funny-pictures-cat-screen-mouse.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/funny-pictures-cat-drinking-wine.jpg

The above one made me laugh, cause we really don't know what the cat gets up to when we are not home.

I remember when I was first off work.  One day I was sitting quiet on the couch on my laptop.  My cat, Jewel, walks right past me not paying attention.  She then jumps on the dinning room table (where she knows she is not to be)  Sprawls right out sunning herself in the sunlight that came through the window.

I just said Jewel! and she had this shocked look on her face like, "You are not supose to be home?"  :teehee:

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/funny-pictures-cat-will-have-your-ankles.jpg


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/funny-pictures-mondays-at-the-office-are-not-that-productive.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v431/shawnari/funny-pictures-cat-cannot-brain-tod.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u103/wmdkitty/LOLCats/brainnowork.png


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

:roll:..I can relate to having the 'dumb' on Mondays   (and no amount of coffee helps :eek2: )


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

My "dumb" doesn't have a specific day of the week :blush:  It can hit anytime :teehee:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-pictures-kitten-has-a-happy.jpg

http://www.hahastop.com/pictures/Faces_Of_Cat.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2446899505_f43f4d4f11.jpg?v=0

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/funny-pictures-call-center-cat.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...pictures-polite-cat-sneezes-into-a-tissue.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...ures-cats-choose-how-their-food-is-served.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/funny-pictures-box-cats-are-bored.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://www.nicefunnyjokes.com/images/visual-jokes/animal/ive-gotta-cut-back-on-caffeine-cefjdfgkiklpeghl.jpg


----------



## kimmy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

I prefer dogs, they are more faithfuls


----------



## rdonovan1

*Re: Funny cat pics*



NicNak said:


> http://www.katurday.com/wp-content/uploads/katurdaycom_supercat.jpg
> 
> http://www.oddanimals.com/images/oddanimals067.jpg
> 
> http://start-earning.info/images/SuperCat.jpg
> 
> http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o277/harmwilliams/canada-cats-1.jpg
> 
> This wouldn't work in the Anti-Canadian post :teehee:  Since we all love them
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/funny-pictures-cat-screen-mouse.jpg
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/funny-pictures-cat-drinking-wine.jpg
> 
> The above one made me laugh, cause we really don't know what the cat gets up to when we are not home.
> 
> I remember when I was first off work.  One day I was sitting quiet on the couch on my laptop.  My cat, Jewel, walks right past me not paying attention.  She then jumps on the dinning room table (where she knows she is not to be)  Sprawls right out sunning herself in the sunlight that came through the window.
> 
> I just said Jewel! and she had this shocked look on her face like, "You are not supose to be home?"  :teehee:
> 
> http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/funny-pictures-cat-will-have-your-ankles.jpg





I really like that post. It kind of reminds me of some of the cats that I have either seen or owned. 

Cats are funny creatures in that you can never really know as to what they are going to do next. One minute they want to be near you and the next minute they don't want anything to do with you. 

They are very, very fickle to say the least and of their antics can be quite funny to watch. 

Seeing the pic with the cat hiding kind of reminds me of a cat that I owned that just loved to attack my ankles when I least expected it. When she wasn't doing that, then she was under the covers when we were making the bed and attacking us through the blankets. It was funny to watch.

I like the pic with the cat on the ledge. That one is classic because it kind of let's you know who really runs the house. The cat is running the house and is just kind of letting you live there as a special consideration or at least until you screw up.


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

It didn't even occour to me, but this is a cat too!  So it is fair game to post this 

http://lc.fdots.com/cc/lc/f8/f8f6b617942c066ee320b109e4b949d1.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://www.dicapriobengals.com/funny-pictures-girl-scout-cookie-squirrel-sells-to-cat.jpg


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Valentine's Day Edition:

http://bunwaycards.com/card/verify.aspx?ciid=3190767

http://bunwaycards.com/card/verify.aspx?ciid=2499098

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/funny-pictures-two-cats-balcony-love.jpg

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d76/orangified/lolcats-funny-picture-baby-i-love-y.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/funny-pictures-the-dog-started-it.jpg


http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u103/wmdkitty/Cat%20Macros/Do%20Want/dowant-1.jpg


----------



## forgetmenot

*Re: Funny cat pics*

i love the karate cats how do they get these pictures


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2009/1/30/128778346244578703.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/funny-pictures-big-brother-cat-bullies-little-cat.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/funny-pictures-cat-studies-a-book-of-birds.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/funny-pictures-cat-likes-drinking-out-of-the-tree-basin.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/funny-pictures-your-cat-has-an-army1.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/funny-pictures-your-cat-is-on-hold.jpg


----------



## forgetmenot

*Re: Funny cat pics*

i like the cat with the phone thanks NicNak good start to the day mary


----------



## arlene

*Re: Funny cat pics*

I loooove cats...They're very sweet:cat3:


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

YouTube - Cat plays Risk


----------



## white page

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Funny Cats - Part 3 - Video

this may already have been posted !


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Two very different kind of interventions 

And I wouldn't mess with the intervention kitty


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://images.icanhascheezburger.com/completestore/2008/6/26/crazycatlady128590165083576199.jpg
http://thechive.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/cute-animal-overload-11.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...nny-pictures-cat-does-not-approve-of-baby.jpg


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Love thy Neigh-Purr  (cute, not funny per se)


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

No more cute animal pics! rder:  'tis the season where Jazzey wants an animal - no more!


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

I didn't know you wanted a horse


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://www.roflcat.com/images/cats/270911980_0baa512314.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...-nobody-knows-the-trouble-kitten-has-seen.jpg

http://artflutter.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/catz/128297679281407500halpamnot4.jpg


----------



## ladylore

*Re: Funny cat pics*

That's adorable Daniel.


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

...You laugh Daniel...But I'd take the horse too! 


....OK, with the pictures that NN has included tonight, I'm guessing that I'm soon on my way to volunteering at the local SPCA.... (this can only mean I'll be adopting in no time).


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

At the risk of being off topic:

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/funny-pictures-panda-daycare.jpg

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...pictures-beware-of-the-cute-duckling-scam.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Poor kitty, trying to make a decision.


----------



## kimmy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Ha Ha very funny


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

I wish all instructors were like this one


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/funny-pictures-cat-computer-popup.jpg


http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...ctures-cat-gives-you-instructions-on-yoga.jpg



http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/funny-pictures-static-kitten.jpg


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Cat funnies


----------



## NicNak

*Re: Funny cat pics*

not all cats, but still funny and cute  I think.


----------



## why

*Re: Funny cat pics*

:lol:
And can I just say "AWWWWWW" to the first one?

The woman with four cats :cat:


----------



## white page

*Re: Funny cat pics*

I love the hitch hiking snail !


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Me too


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

that's my favorite one too.


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wor...es-not-know-why-your-dog-has-a-concussion.jpg
http://cache.io9.com/assets/resources/2008/01/dunecat.jpg
http://aycu20.webshots.com/image/37699/2004111366849617483_rs.jpg
http://www.warofthecute.com/img/sc/2008/06/25/warofthecute.com-1162.jpg


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

YouTube - Cutest Kitten In The World!


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

I posted that yesterday. There has to be more cute cat pics out there then that?!


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

This thread is also a social networking tool for cats.  They don't read the other threads :teehee:


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Oh right! I always forget that. This is the purrfect site for them to network. :goodjob:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics*

We like to call it Faceandpawbook, aka MySpace-and-YourSpace-it's-all-the-same.


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

There should be a link to that really cool cat dating site "Purrfect Pawtners" 
:blush: (that was bad)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics*

I think they advertise at Cats'r'us.


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Or at that newspaper, "The Daily Cat"  v  (Nevermind the add changed lol)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Or The Scratching Post Mouse Steak Bar and Country Music Palace.


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

lol That sounds like a good place for some Tom cat prowling. Meeeyowwww


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics*

You should see the line dancing there. Awesome!


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

lol I bet! Do they do the Macarena?


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Yes STP. Yes, they do. 

I love these cat pictures. I have a folder of at least 100 of them that I have snagged over the last few years.

My favorite ones are the "invisible objects" ones.


----------



## Marcel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

YouTube - Simon's Cat 'TV Dinner'


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics*

LOL. That's exactly the way they do it.


----------



## Daniel

*Cat cafes in Japan*

*Pictures of a cat cafe in Japan:*

Cat Cafes? Why Not?

*Pictures of another cat cafe:*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/loops_san/3205990281/in/set-72157609121625559/

Cat Caf? in Shibuya Tokyo : Happy Neko

_Some info:_



> So where do the cool kids hang out these days? At cat cafes!
> 
> One of them, funky, furry, “happiness lives here and purrs in your ear” places has just opened in Utsunomiya. Yeah, a cat caf?. With actual, live cats. Cats that stroll around while you sip your tea. Cats that sleep next to you while you enjoy your cake. Cats that make it very clear as to who owns the place. Really owns the place.
> 
> The customers are free to play with the cats, entertain them, enjoy their company and give them as much love and attention as they want, or demand (since we're talking about cats here, right?). And this peculiar arrangement seems to be working.
> 
> Mind you, Felis is not the cheapest caf? in town. Far from it, actually. But somehow, I don’t mind paying 850 yen [$9.18 USD] for a cup of coffee and a piece of cake if I know that my cash goes towards feeding 25 sweet furry babies, who otherwise would have been abandoned and homeless...
> 
> Cat Cafes? Why Not?


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

People are weird.:crazy:


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

YouTube - ??????

YouTube - ???????????


----------



## Jazzey

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Why do I have a sudden craving for maki sushi and edamame?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics*

The expression on that first cat's face is hilarious. :rofl:


----------



## Domo

*Re: Funny cat pics*

May i present to you....MARU!

YouTube - ??????*??


----------



## Andy

*Re: Funny cat pics*

I guess that's not Maru's Diet stuff. :teehee:


----------



## Domo

*Re: Funny cat pics*

:lol: I think that's a pretty safe assumption

YouTube - ??????????????-High speed movie and Maru.-


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics*

YouTube - Cat bloopers


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

YouTube - How the dumbest cat in the world drinks water


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Cats are so strange sometimes...


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

You can say that again:
YouTube - ?•???„›?€€??„›??„?ˆ‘??Œ?*??€€?ƒ•?‚??ƒ??ƒƒ?‚???ƒž?ƒž??Œ??
Some of the comments:

"I'm fluffy, you're﻿ fluffy. Let's be friends!"                     

"a cat and her pet....what else are we going to  see?﻿"                 

                                       "I﻿ thought the fox was a toy!"


----------



## Domo

*Re: Funny cat pics*

Gosh it's pretty rough! I suppose the fox isn't complaining though :lol:

My favourite bit is at 1:21 when it launches off the couch. hah!


----------



## Domo

*Re: Funny cat pics*

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_kzghx9JiWH1qz72j6o1_500.gif


----------



## forgetmenot

*Re: Funny cat pics*

oh that picture of cats in trees is scarey


----------



## Daniel

*Re: Funny cat pics*

YouTube - Trololo cat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxNg7ZP6E5E&feature=fvw
YouTube - My cat Tiggy talking / speaking saying hello


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Funny cat pics*

That hello one is hilarious! It got my son's cats very interested...


----------

